# My Film camera collection...so far.



## fred0000

Pretty well just got into shooting film and still have lots to learn, but I just thought, I would post a couple pics of the film cameras I have.
I have gotten them for whicked deals (I think..) at pawn shops and thrift stores.
they are, (in order left to right)
-Pentax ME Super, with Takumar 80-200mm lense (newest find, got it today)
-Pentax Spotmatic SP II, with Takumar 50mm lense
-Minolta HI-MATIC AF2 , (fixed 38mm lense)
-Petri FT, with petri 55mm lense
and my "main" film camera
-Nikon F65, with Nikkor 28-80mm (my DSLR and this camera share most of there lenses/gear, but I wont get into my digital stuff here in the film section )










let me know what you think


----------



## blash

I _wish_ I had 5 film bodies.

Unfortunately, considering the fact that I've invested in Nikon glass, I'll be sticking with Nikon bodies. But it would be nice to find one of those F2AS's or FM2 Titanium Shutter's for uber-cheap somewhere (considering the fact that I only have barely enough money for film right now).


----------



## fred0000

Another to add to the collection, went to a pawn shop that I figured wouldent have much camera equipment, and found a Canon EOS Elan IIe with a 28-80mm Canon lense, price was to good to pass up.






and the family, other then my POS casio that this photo's taken with


----------



## fred0000

the canon seems so big in my hands compared to my F65, I was thinking of what one to use as my "main" film camera, would it be worth investing into the canon as oposed to the Nikon F65 since my "daily driver" camera is a nikon D90 and i can share most of the gear with the F65. any input would be great, havent looked into that Canon a whole lot yet.


----------



## blash

just wondering, but how much did you pay for the elan?

You might want to consider buying a F100 - basically a professional quality film body with a non-professional price. I really can't speak for Canon, but seeing as how I don't own ANYTHING by Canon, I'd drop the money into Nikon


----------



## Torus34

As you continue to accumulate rigs you might wish to group them into 'systems'.  It will help ensure that further acquisitions will 'fit' with the lenses and bodies you now have.

Looking at the cameras in terms of use, two bodies/system will take care of a breakdown that would otherwise make a set of lenses unusable.

As far as lenses go, your own preferences will guide you.  A few carefully-selected primes and a general-purpose zoom for a mount system does the trick.  Don't overlook adding a 2X teleconverter [a cheap 'cheat' for the lusted-after 100mm 'portrait' lenses,] and a set of extension tubes to a system.  Well-chosen step-up rings and lens hoods, as well as filters and 'Proxars'(r) selected for the largest lens will permit the use of these accessories on all of the lenses across the mount systems.  

Of course, there's always the 'oddball' that you just can't resist.  For me, these include a Yashica G [a 'Killer' lens on an excellent 'walk-about' camera] and an Argus C-4 [just like it for its looks.]

I've found that Zip-lock(r) bags are a nice way to keep caseless rigs free from dust accumulation. 

I've an accumulation of 35mm gear also, but it's centered on mounts:  Leica screw thread, M42, K1000 and Konica.  This interchangeability makes life rather pleasant when using the rigs -- and I certainly do use them.


----------



## fred0000

blash said:


> just wondering, but how much did you pay for the elan?
> 
> You might want to consider buying a F100 - basically a professional quality film body with a non-professional price. I really can't speak for Canon, but seeing as how I don't own ANYTHING by Canon, I'd drop the money into Nikon


 
I got the Elan for $50 canadian with the lense. i will defenatly look into the F100 for now the F65 and D90 will have to do 

thanks for the posts guys


----------



## usayit

The ElanIIe was my first Canon EOS camera.  It is a wonderfully designed camera for any amateur.  I still have it complete with a battery grip.  I kinda wish Canon would return to the dual dial layout.


----------



## usayit

Torus34 said:


> As you continue to accumulate rigs you might wish to group them into 'systems'.  It will help ensure that further acquisitions will 'fit' with the lenses and bodies you now have.



When I first started to collect cameras, I promised myself "Pentax/Asahi/Heiland/Honeywell, screwmount M42, of 35mm format SLR, takumar lenses only and all items must cost under $100".

Then that promise was then reduced to "Pentax/Asahi/Heiland/Honeywell, screwmount M42, of 35mm format SLR, takumar lenses only" when I found a mint black paint spotmatic that cost just a hair above $100.  

Then that promise was reduced to "Pentax/Asahi/Heiland/Honeywell, screwmount, of 35mm format SLR, with takumar/Pentax lenses only" with the addition of an Asahiflex IIB (different screwmount).  

Then that promise was reduced to "Pentax, 35mm format, SLR, with pentax/takumar lenses" with the addition of a mint K1000 SE (brown leather), ME-F, ME, MX, and LX.

Then that promise was reduced to "Pentax, SLR, Pentax/Takumar lenses" with the addition of the Pentax 67 and 645.

Then that promise was reduced to SLR when my father gave me his old (and sentimental) Minolta 7000.  It was my first camera to learn as a child.  Shortly later, the collection grew with a Canon A1 w/ high speed motor and an AE1 program.

At this point, I dropped my last promise with the purchase a fun camera many love... Canon Canonet QL17 GIII.   I then simply said.. . "I promise to keep it inexpensive".

Guess what?  I didn't keep that promise either.  I have always wanted to own a Leica so I saved and saved.  Several months later, a Leica M3 joined my collection.....................  followed by an M6 Titanium..... 

Ah well...  Final promise...  "Stick to film cameras".

Yup... you guessed it.  I never sold my Canon G1 nor my G3 when I got a used G5.  It practically took an act of god to convince me to sell my D30 (3.2mp sensor one, not the 30D) to a friend and my 10D to my cousin, and I refuse to let go of my 1DMII.  I acquired an example of the very first digital rangefinder.. a refurbished Epson R-D1 which I know will remain in my possession for a long time.  I also found a Samsung GX-1L (Pentax copy) for a bargain price of $150 which is used for Macro and screwmounts.  It gets worse.... with my current most used digital camera...  

oh well...  so much for keeping promises.  The good news is that I haven't purchased a new camera in a long time now..

.
.
.


oh wait.  Darn broke that too... I just purchased my first sub-compact P&S.. Panasonic TZ5 from circuit city (their last day in business).


----------



## Kegger

I'm a Nikon film whore.

I only own 3 AF lenses, the other 6 are older AI MF lenses. 

They go perfectly with my FT2 and FM2n. And hopefully soon an F2AS.

Then maybe an EL, and an FE, and maybe an F4. But that's it. No more.... Just glass.

For a while anyway. 

And 5 minutes can be considered a while right?


----------



## fred0000

I got a Pentax SF1 for free, when i load the film the film does not advance, but i hear the motor turn, any ideas? i took a quick look for teardown instructions but nothing, i'm thinking a skipped gear or something, would be really neat to get this camera working.


----------



## Battou

I'm a bit of a Canon Film dude my self, Sadly I can not offer any real information about the Canons as you have started, I prefer and stick quite strongly to the older FD mount Canons.

My list of 35mm SLRs goes something like this:


Canon EF
Canon EF 
Canon TLb
Canon AE-1
Canon AE-1
Canon AE-1
Minolta XG-1
Minolta XG-7
Minolta XG-M
Pentax H2
Mamiya/Sekor DTL 500
Olympus OM-1
Chinion CS
Nikon FM


----------



## djacobox372

This belongs in the collectors forum, but here's my film camera collection:

large format: Graflex speed-graphic 4x5

Medium format: Mamiya 645 pro, Yashica Mat 124g

35mm: Nikon F5, Nikon F4,Nikon FE Chrome, Nikon F3HP + motordrive, Nikon FA black + motordrive, Yashica rangefinder

Of all these cameras, the Nikon FE and gets the most use, although I've become fond of the mamiya since picking up a few extra film backs.


----------



## Mitica100

These are film cameras that I shoot with:

Canon AE1
Canon EOS 2A
Canon IIS (rangefinder)
Leica IIIa
Leica IIIf RD
Leica M3
Minox 35EL
Minox B (mini)
Hasselblad 500CM
Hasselblad 500ELM
Pentax PZ 20
Pentax PZ 10
Yashikamat (6x6)
Rolleiflex Automat
Linhof Technika III
Toyo 45CX

I have about 60 other cameras that I just hang on to, called a collection. Yes, I suffer from the GAS...


----------



## Battou

djacobox372 said:


> This belongs in the collectors forum, but here's my film camera collection:



I agree, it's gotten to the point where it could be merged with this thread


----------



## teneighty23

you lucky fools, i have a canon T2 rebel, got it a year before discontinuation, my only cam. butiloveit!!


----------



## fred0000

Thanks for the replies, i will stop posting here pretty quick  just a couple more questions.
I picked up a Canon FTb QL today with a 50mm lense
and mainly a Nikon N2000 (wasent to thrilled on the camera, more so the lense attached to it.
it had a Tamron aspherical AF 28-200mm lense on it, (weird AF lense on a non-AF camera), I will be using this as my main lense on my F65 if it is NOT a crop lense (looking at it i'm assuming no, maybe someone can verify)
question 2, nikon had some rings on the strap obviosly for the lense they screw onto it in the front, but they look pretty useless to me, anyone know what they are? pics underneath, thank you all again.





these are the rings i was asking about




the 2 rings say 072 .france.  on them, and the other thing just looks like a holder for them, if anyone knows what they are and could let me know that would be great.


----------



## fred0000

found out what the ring tihngs are, they hold the thing i called a "holder" and it in turn holds filters.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Cokin-Filtersystem_02_08.jpg

now just remains is that tamron lense a crop lense? i'm doubting so, but would be nice to clear up before i rip off a roll of film through it.


----------



## terri

Thread moved. Not merged, though - to avoid confusion. 

Sure are a lot of beauties in this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> Thanks for the replies, i will stop posting here pretty quick  just a couple more questions.
> I picked up a Canon FTb QL today with a 50mm lense
> and mainly a Nikon N2000 (wasent to thrilled on the camera, more so the lense attached to it.
> it had a Tamron aspherical AF 28-200mm lense on it, (weird AF lense on a non-AF camera), I will be using this as my main lense on my F65 if it is NOT a crop lense (looking at it i'm assuming no, maybe someone can verify)
> question 2, nikon had some rings on the strap obviosly for the lense they screw onto it in the front, but they look pretty useless to me, anyone know what they are? pics underneath, thank you all again.




Keep an eye out for a FD 50mm 1.4 for that FTb QL, Your 1.8 looks kinda beat up and the 1.4 can be found rather easily. If you are going to look into building a kit around that body look at the Canon FD 85mm 1.8, a Canon FD 135mm 3.5 and the Canon FD 100-200mm 5.6 zoom. An awesome starter arangement that should not kill the wallet.



fred0000 said:


> these are the rings i was asking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 rings say 072 .france.  on them, and the other thing just looks like a holder for them, if anyone knows what they are and could let me know that would be great.



Yeah those are for using the square filters, As for how to use them I really can't tell you, I turned down the last set I looked at because I I prefer the ease of the circular filters personally.


----------



## usayit

fred0000 said:


> the other thing just looks like a holder for them, if anyone knows what they are and could let me know that would be great.



It looks like a Cokin filter holder.  I remember just how popular those filters were in the film days.... I used the B&W set to manipulate contrasts on B&W negative.


----------



## fred0000

Some new toys this weekend 
finaly got myself an older nikon, yay!
its a Nikkormat FT, i got with it a nikon 50mm f1.4, a Nikkor 28mm f3.5, a Vivitar 2X-3 auto teliconverter (was really hoping this would work on my D90, but it does not click on all the way, lookin forward to trying this with my vivitar 400mm teliphoto) a hot shoe adapter, a nikon speedlight SB-23, and the tetherd remote, its short but will be handy, the 2 boxes are some new lenses I got for my D90, not related, but will spec since there in the photo, Sigma 18-50mm F3.5-5.6 DC, and Tamron AF75-300mm F/4-5.6 LD
let me know what you guys think, i'm excited to try out this nikkormat FT

I picked up some iso800 film, and was wondering waht film would be best to use, i've had alright results with 200, but been using 400 mainly, is the i'm a bit worried about trying the iso800 as i've never used it before.


----------



## fred0000

Got a new one today, its a Canon AE-1 program, with a 50mm 1:1.8 lense, These things have got to stop giving me the "buy me!" look. i'm suposed to be saving money haha.




I like it, wish i had some more FD mount lenses though.


----------



## Mitica100

The FD lenses are truly underrated!

I have a whole bunch of FD mount lenses, I might be willing to part with. I'll let you know.


----------



## Battou

Mitica100 said:


> The FD lenses are truly underrated!



Yes they are. Canon's FD series is my primary, secondary and tertiary systems. Exelent series of glass whos time was cut short by Canons mount change.




Mitica100 said:


> I have a whole bunch of FD mount lenses, I might be willing to part with. I'll let you know.


If fred is not interested I usually am.....  I shouldn't but my list of affordable must haves is gotten quite short and I might be able to be talked into filling a void or two.


----------



## James Learie

the only thing I use is the FD system. I also have a few lenses/accessories for sale as well. I'm looking for a 20-35 L as well if anyone knows where to get one.


----------



## IanG

usayit said:


> It looks like a Cokin filter holder. I remember just how popular those filters were in the film days.... I used the B&W set to manipulate contrasts on B&W negative.



What's with the "back in the film days" we haven't left them yet 

My Cokin filters still get used regularly on my 120, 5x4 & 10x8 cameras.

Ian


----------



## fred0000

Mitica100 said:


> The FD lenses are truly underrated!
> 
> I have a whole bunch of FD mount lenses, I might be willing to part with. I'll let you know.


 To pay for shipping for any lense from the states for me, is really not worth it, i'm only looking for 1 "walk around lense" in FD, i can get a 80-200mm for $20 localy so i might do that, as much as i'd usualy want a wider angle. thanks for the offer. and thank for the coments aswell.

as for the coment said about film is dead, I rarely find myself using my D90, the film is much more interesting to me.


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> To pay for shipping for any lense from the states for me, is really not worth it, i'm only looking for 1 "walk around lense" in FD, i can get a 80-200mm for $20 localy so i might do that, as much as i'd usualy want a wider angle. thanks for the offer. and thank for the coments aswell.



That 80-200, what is it's make? I have found that the common third party 80-200 F/4.5 Macro zooms do not hold a candle to the Canon FD 100-200mm 5.6 zoom. But if you spot an FD 100-200 locally, suck it up, it should not cost you a fortune.

At some point *(if)* I can get my Gemini 80-200 back from my GF I'll do some comparison shots.

Actually I could dig a few up but but they won't be all _that_ good for comparison as I can do a lot better now, but better than nothin, if you want.





fred0000 said:


> as for the coment said about film is dead, I rarely find myself using my D90, the film is much more interesting to me.




But...But....http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/102329-film-dead.html


----------



## fred0000

some comparision shots would be awesome if you could. i'm not sure what the make of the lense was, i MIGHT go look at it toamrow, but i dont really need it haha, we'll see.


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> some comparision shots would be awesome if you could. i'm not sure what the make of the lense was, i MIGHT go look at it toamrow, but i dont really need it haha, we'll see.




Alright I'll go over to my GF's tomorrow and retrieve the lens and take some direct comparison shots between the two lenses. Likely simple shots.

the 80-200 and 100-200 is a deisent zoom range for walking around IMHO, it's always nice to have. In the end it'll be up to you.


----------



## fred0000

I have not posted in a while, but i just picked up another camera today, havent tried it, and i will ad new photos soon.
my new camera from today is a Minolta srt-201 with a 50mm f1.7 lense, got it for $20 cad


----------



## fred0000

Photos of the Minolta srt201 and the 4 flashes i picked up for $2.00 (for all 4)









the flashes are,  
-sunpak auto zoom 333 thyristor
-canon speedlite 244T
-Vivitar 1800 (not fireing, not charging, havent looked to much into it)
-Vivitar auto 2600 (also not fireing, not charging, havent looked to much into it)
is there a trick to these vivitar flashes?


----------



## Battou

Nice find.

On a different note, I did get those comparison photos but you kinda dissapeared for a wile, do you still want them?


----------



## fred0000

I kinda fell away from photography for a little while :s and now i'm getting back into it and having lots of fun, thanks Battou I thought the minolta was to good a price to pass up, aswell as the flashes even if 2 dont work (or i cant figure them out)

If you do have those comparision shots, that would be awesome, thanks again.


----------



## Battou

Alright I'll post them in a little bit, it's been so long since I took them I have to look over them to see exactly what was what.


----------



## Battou

These where all shot on a tripod under less than ideal situations using the first shared aperture value of the two lenses on consumer grade 35mm Fuji 800 speed film. The digital convertions are scanned under the same settings and left completely uncropped and include unused space on the frame. I did also take comparisons for fully stopped down however the gemini 80-200 minimum aperture shot was cut in half during film processing and is not useable so minimum aperture shots are unavailable.


Canon FD 100-200 f/5.6 at 100mm F/8





Gemini 80-200 f/4.5 at aprox. 100mm at F/8






Canon FD 100-200 at 200mm F/8





Gemini 80-200 f/4.5 at 200mm at F/8


----------



## fred0000

Thank you very much, great comparision shots, Defenatly would be nice to find a Canon lense


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> Thank you very much, great comparision shots, Defenatly would be nice to find a Canon lense



Thanks, I can't tell you howmany times I have told people how to go about comparing lenses, it's nice to actually be able to do a comparison for someone, but not something I intend to make a habit of :lmao:.


----------



## fred0000

Yeah, i'm not to sure i'd be doing it alot for people, especialy if I only had a film camera to do it with (not to sure how hard it is to proccess them yourself havent looked into it to much yet) so I do really appretiate it,

on topic though, does anyone know much about the Vivitar flashes? i'm not to upset that they dont work as i dident pay a ton for them but it would be nice, thanks again.


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> Yeah, i'm not to sure i'd be doing it alot for people, especialy if I only had a film camera to do it with (not to sure how hard it is to proccess them yourself havent looked into it to much yet) so I do really appretiate it,



Well I suppose it varies really. If you do it as lazily as I did it's just scan and go but one could go and put a full post processing into them and spend an exorbitent amount of time on it. The bulk of the varation comes in how complex your scanning system is to opperate, mine is fairly simple but is still took me about a half an hour to scan all the shots from that comparison session.




fred0000 said:


> on topic though, does anyone know much about the Vivitar flashes? i'm not to upset that they dont work as i dident pay a ton for them but it would be nice, thanks again.



Well, I have seen them (vivitar auto 2600) and considered them on a couple of occations but never commited to buying so sadly no I have no information on them for you.


----------



## fred0000

So I went and looked at this 80-200mm FD mount lense I was speaking of earlier, and It was not a canon lense as I had hoped it was a Kitstar 80-200mm f4.5
I ended up buying it anyway it was $25 thought it might be worth the try. I havent heard to much about these, hopfuly it was a good buy.





and here it is mounted on my Canon AE-1 Program


----------



## fred0000

I havent updated (or bought a new camera) in a while but today I picked up another one, its a Minolta XG-7 (black) with MD Rokkor-x 50mm f1.7, I dont know to much about it, I am putting a couple rolls of film through it this weekend, I usualy dont like to buy cameras that rely on a battery, but I admit that I didn't know at the time of purchase. I think it being the first black camera to my collection might have enticed me to buy it.

Pics











seems to be in great shape (working and astheticly) the paint is worn off around the strap mounts.


----------



## Battou

I'll trade you XG7's......I like that one, mine is silver, about the same cosmedic condition.


----------



## fred0000

I'm going to have to decline the offer, i'm quite a fan of the black body on this one  thanks for the offer. I think I may get a new lense for this one, I think I like it


----------



## Battou

I have for my minoltas 

Minolta 50mm 2.0 (X2)
Vivitar 70-150mm 3.8 Macro
Minolta 50mm 1.7
CPC 28mm 2.8 Macro
Focal 135mm 2.8

I have taken a liking to my XG-M, so I was considering resurfacing my XG-7 as the lether shaow gaps at the sides. I just might have to give mine a nice black finish wile I'm at it.


----------



## fred0000

I want the 70-150mm vivitar, if it wouldent be international shipping, i'd consider buying things from you  if you re-surface/re-finnish the XG7 you will have to post photos


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> I want the 70-150mm vivitar, if it wouldent be international shipping, i'd consider buying things from you  if you re-surface/re-finnish the XG7 you will have to post photos




Yeah, I plan on posting before and after photos of any and all cameras I resurface, it's just a question of getting up the ambition to do it.



Also uppon further review, I faild to notice the brassing on yours, Mine has none to speak of, but the leather is shrunk the same way, seems to me all XG-7's I've seen have that going on.


----------



## fred0000

Battou said:


> Also uppon further review, I faild to notice the brassing on yours, Mine has none to speak of, but the leather is shrunk the same way, seems to me all XG-7's I've seen have that going on.


 
I did notice this before I bought it, but thought it was only an asthetic issue, I hope its nothing major.. ? ?     untill this one I had no idea they were made out of copper..or brass as you said? looks more like copper to me.


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also uppon further review, I faild to notice the brassing on yours, Mine has none to speak of, but the leather is shrunk the same way, seems to me all XG-7's I've seen have that going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice this before I bought it, but thought it was only an asthetic issue, I hope its nothing major.. ? ?     untill this one I had no idea they were made out of copper..or brass as you said? looks more like copper to me.
Click to expand...



No, it's nothing major, it's just cosmedic. What it is, is where the paint has been literally worn down to nothingness over years of use and handeling.

And yeah it's usually brass I do believe.


----------



## fred0000

Thats good to hear, I kinda like the "used" look, but could also mean that this camera has seen alot, and been through alot of actuations, but thats ok, its still one of my fav, is there lots to resurfacing cameras? would bring back some life, but just taping them off and throwing some paint on doesent seem like the right thing to do


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> Thats good to hear, I kinda like the "used" look, but could also mean that this camera has seen alot, and been through alot of actuations, but thats ok, its still one of my fav, is there lots to resurfacing cameras? would bring back some life, but just taping them off and throwing some paint on doesent seem like the right thing to do



No....you can't just mask them off and expect it to go over well. too many moving parts.

The camera has to be dismantled and each individual paint surface gets painted. The older the camera the easier it is, the more electronics crammed into the device the harder it is to dismantle.

So yeah, for total resurfacing there is a lot of work in it. 

The leather replacing is different beast and a lot less involved but still not as easy as it sounds. A good person to talk to about the leather resurfacing is Mitica100, he's done a few and wrote a tutorial on it.


----------



## fred0000

I'm not afraid of taking them apart, but is there a less "in-depth" approach? The reason i've been asking is, a couple of my camera's have names/numbers atc. engraved on them and it would be awesome to get rid of that crap


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> I'm not afraid of taking them apart, but is there a less "in-depth" approach? The reason i've been asking is, a couple of my camera's have names/numbers atc. engraved on them and it would be awesome to get rid of that crap




To be honest with you...not really. if you want the camera to look right it has to be done right, further more there is going to be some sand paper work with engravings. Just painting them over is not going to work, the paint will just conture to it and it'll still be there only the color will be filled in.


----------



## fred0000

Battou said:


> fred0000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of taking them apart, but is there a less "in-depth" approach? The reason i've been asking is, a couple of my camera's have names/numbers atc. engraved on them and it would be awesome to get rid of that crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest with you...not really. if you want the camera to look right it has to be done right, further more there is going to be some sand paper work with engravings. Just painting them over is not going to work, the paint will just conture to it and it'll still be there only the color will be filled in.
Click to expand...

 
I was planning on sanding and maybe some minor bondo/filler if needed, I just dont want to do it if the paints not gunna want to stick to just a "section" of the body as the whole thing wouldent be prepped, Its something I will have to look into, or if i decide to do it I will photograph my proccess and share. its not like the engraving affects the way it works, it just somewhat bothers me that its there, detracts from there beauty haha. maybe its just me


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fred0000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of taking them apart, but is there a less "in-depth" approach? The reason i've been asking is, a couple of my camera's have names/numbers atc. engraved on them and it would be awesome to get rid of that crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest with you...not really. if you want the camera to look right it has to be done right, further more there is going to be some sand paper work with engravings. Just painting them over is not going to work, the paint will just conture to it and it'll still be there only the color will be filled in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was planning on sanding and maybe some minor bondo/filler if needed, I just dont want to do it if the paints not gunna want to stick to just a "section" of the body as the whole thing wouldent be prepped, Its something I will have to look into, or if i decide to do it I will photograph my proccess and share. its not like the engraving affects the way it works, it just somewhat bothers me that its there, detracts from there beauty haha. maybe its just me
Click to expand...


You'll want to prep all painted parts. and yeah I had the bondo run through my mind as well but I'm a certified autobody technition so that is the first thing I think of......

Also be careful with sanding. some bodies are actually plastic with a thin brass coating under the paint, The AE-1 is one like this. It's one of many ways camera manufacturers reduced weight of their camera bodies. Sand through that and your body is cosmedically toast.


----------



## Mike_E

Hi guys, as to the bondo thing, I wouldn't. The best thing would be to use lead solder and sand it down.  Bondo can look different from metal once it's finished and the engravings are not really deep enough for bondo to stick well and hey, who wants to go through taking a camera apart again if you don't have to?  ;^)


----------



## Battou

Mike_E said:


> Hi guys, as to the bondo thing, I wouldn't. The best thing would be to use lead solder and sand it down.  Bondo can look different from metal once it's finished and the engravings are not really deep enough for bondo to stick well and hey, who wants to go through taking a camera apart again if you don't have to?  ;^)



That is why I did not suggest it originally. If one does not know how to work it you are correct, it'll show, however you are mistaken about the engravings not being deep enough, if it's properly preped it'll stick...but anyways.


----------



## fred0000

yeah, bondo doesent show on cars...when its done properly, i do it almost everyday so i'm sure i could pull it off, but anyway  i've decided to just live with them for now.

I did pick up an auto winder for my minolta, it was at the same place i got the camera, wish i seen it before, kinda cool to play around with, adds alot of weight to the camera though.


----------



## fred0000

Got another one this evening, it is a Konica Autoreflex T, also got a 50mm f1.8 and a Konica 135mm f3.2 lenses
a handheld sekonic lightmeter, and a vivitar zoom thyristor 2500 flash, and some badass vintage leather camera case.
$60 for the lot

the shutter seems to be stuck on it, I did test it before purchasing and it fired a few times :s i was lookin forward to using this camera.

pics will come tomarow


----------



## fred0000

everything seems to be in working order inside, other then the timer, thats stuck wound open now too, anyone know of a teardown/reassembly manual for this thing


----------



## fred0000

After a look inside, (Konica Autoreflex T) i'm very willing to bet the original owner was a fan of photography at the beach, needs a cleaning so bad. some minor corosion and rust. so if anyone has any info or tips on a teardown and rebuild it would be greatly apretiated.

pics as promised












I was hopping the lenses would fit my other Minolta's oh well.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Battou

Open the back door, and carefully put a drop of 3-1 oil in the track for the shutter (top and bottom). That should work for an enmergency lube. I had to do that in the field, at nigh with my TLb...Oh you should have seen me on the side of the road trying to get my camera back up and running at two thirty in the morning.


----------



## fred0000

it has the metal up and down one if that makes sence? and it did fire for me a couple of times, though.. I dont have oil available at the moment, but i cant seem to see where to oil. i can flip up the mirror (manualy) and see the arms that would do the lifting of the shutter, you mean that? thanks for the reply would be pretty awesome to get this camera up and running.
all i can find on a google search is a single photo of the camera half taken apart and a coment saying "all i had to do is put the spring back on the lever with some tweezers and it was working fine"


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> it has the metal up and down one if that makes sence? and it did fire for me a couple of times, though.. I dont have oil available at the moment, but i cant seem to see where to oil. i can flip up the mirror (manualy) and see the arms that would do the lifting of the shutter, you mean that? thanks for the reply would be pretty awesome to get this camera up and running.
> all i can find on a google search is a single photo of the camera half taken apart and a coment saying "all i had to do is put the spring back on the lever with some tweezers and it was working fine"




You can get the 3-1 oil at any hardware store. 

No, in the track (if it's a verticle travel shutter then it would be left and right). it's easiest to come in from the film side. If that does not work then lock up the mirror (if possible) and dab the linkage with the oil, but save that for a last resort. 


Gimme a little wile to see if I have a shot of my EF's shutter, I'll show you where to get it.


----------



## fred0000

I went into my girlfriends fathers shop and found some 3-in-1, i did oil as you said, and nothing still, the timers still wound open, and wont time down to trip as it should, so i dont knwo if thats stopping me from checking to see if it works. hmmmm


----------



## Battou

You originally said the shutter was jammed and I was advising on that......

I've never had a timer jam up though, I've no Idea what to advise on that....


Does the camra fire at all when you hit the shutter release?


----------



## fred0000

yeah, nothing happends at all anymore when i hit the shutter release, so i was pretty well grabbing at anything i could, any  ideas basicly, the film advance is stuck to, but i'm assuming because its still "waiting" for a shot to happen.


----------



## fred0000

ok good new's (i think) i can force it to work, i remove the bottom plate, and i moved the film advanced lever and noticed theres a latch to hold it back so you cannot wind more then once, i have to move that latch with a screwdriver inbetween frames for advance the film, the timers back to where it should be, noe to track down why this lock is staying on all the time


----------



## fred0000

Here are a couple photos of what I am talkin about,  the first photo is just what it looks like inside the bottom of the camera, and the second photo is me holding back the slider that unlocks the film advanced, (hope it may help.) it should be doing this after every shot ugh....











thanks lending your advice/help Batou


----------



## fred0000

On a good note my mom was at her boyfreinds place of work and noticed that there was a camera in a trashcan, and she grabbed it for me, i was so excited she went "dumpster diving" for my hobby, I went to her house right away to go get it, its a
Yashica 35 MF, Everything seemed to be working fine so i'm currently running a roll of film through it.

ps: another good note, my local wal-mart has a promo or overstock (I dont care what they call it) but they've been giving film away for a while now, i've gotten 35 rolls from them so far, so I have like 45 rolls of film on my shelf waiting to be shot (the film they give away is only kodac iso200, wich is fine, its free), so this is going to be an awesome summer with the cameras 
edit: the guy just gives them to me by the box, and i guess he dident check, I opend one of the boxes and its full of iso400 black and white film...YAY!

pics of the Yashica 35 MF











the glass where the viewfinder was obviosly glued back in, wich looks kind of bad, but doesent affect the viewfinder.


----------



## Battou

...I'm going to walmart tomorrow, Lets see it it's chain wide


----------



## fred0000

I havn't been around in a while, and really missin the forums, but I did get a couple new ones today. another pentax spotmatic SP II (usualy not wanting to get doubles  ) and a pentax ES II (black one, NEW condition...its sexy) and an assortment of lenses, teliconverter, extension tubes. all for $90 CAD. I will post pics either later tonight, or tomarow. cant wait to try the ES II


----------



## fred0000

Photos of the cameras/lenses






the pentax spotmatic sp II, and ES II, and lenses. takumar 55mm f1.8 (one on each of the cameras), Bushnell 35mm f2.8, K-Mart Focal 135mm f2.8, a royal 2X teliconverter, and a set of extension tubes. there was also a roll of kodak iso100 in the bad too, i'm unsure if i want to use it or not.






I'm pretty excited to be using the ES II at the moment, cant wait to see how the photos turn out.


----------



## Sangetsu

Here's my SLR collection as of last month (I've added a couple more lenses since then). The pic is actually a Polaroid taken with my Wista 4x5.


----------



## Battou

fred0000 said:


> Photos of the cameras/lenses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pentax spotmatic sp II, and ES II, and lenses. takumar 55mm f1.8 (one on each of the cameras), Bushnell 35mm f2.8, K-Mart Focal 135mm f2.8, a royal 2X teliconverter, and a set of extension tubes. there was also a roll of kodak iso100 in the bad too, i'm unsure if i want to use it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty excited to be using the ES II at the moment, cant wait to see how the photos turn out.



That Takumar 55mm 1.8 is a spectacular lens. You might want to look into a 50mm Super Macro Takumar on the M-42 mount.....Oh what a beauty that is 

If you don't want that roll of film send it my way, I'll put it to use :thumbup: :lmao:











and also a suprising gem I stumbled across is a 200mm bushnell 3.5. 






That said I'm curious to see some results from your bushnell 35mm.


----------



## diser

Hasselblad 1600F (first Hasselblad model);
Leica I Mod A (first Leitz model);
Rolleiflex I Original (First Rollei model);
Polaroid 95 (First Polaroid model);
Yashica Yashimaflex (First Yachica model, not taking Pigeonflex into account);
C.P. Goerz Taro Tenax (nothing fancy).


----------



## Mitica100

diser said:


> Hasselblad 1600F (first Hasselblad model); Nice! Ektar lens?
> Leica I Mod A (first Leitz model); Nice!!!
> Rolleiflex I Original (First Rollei model);  Nice!!!
> Polaroid 95 (First Polaroid model); Nice!
> Yashica Yashimaflex (First Yachica model, not taking Pigeonflex into account); Wow! Nice!!
> C.P. Goerz Taro Tenax (nothing fancy).



It's a nice start!


----------



## diser

Mitica100 said:


> diser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasselblad 1600F (first Hasselblad model); Nice! Ektar lens?
> 
> It's a nice start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Ektar, in a nice condition, no scratches, no fungus, which is rare
> And yeah, this is more like a start if I want to get "first models" of most major camera manufacturers. Unfortunately first models of Canon and Nikon are out of my price range
Click to expand...


----------



## Mitica100

diser said:


> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasselblad 1600F (first Hasselblad model); Nice! Ektar lens?
> 
> It's a nice start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Ektar, in a nice condition, no scratches, no fungus, which is rare
> And yeah, this is more like a start if I want to get "first models" of most major camera manufacturers. Unfortunately first models of Canon and Nikon are out of my price range
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a 1600F with the Ektar, all in very good condition and clean, belonged to an American Avionics pioneer.
> 
> I recently acquired a Nikon S3 in mint condition, with the 50/1.4 and the 135/3.5 for a few more beans than I wanted to part with. But it's so beautiful that I don't regret it at all. Also, on the rarer side of things, a nice and still working (meter too) Contax III Kriegsmarine issue.
> 
> Hang in there with the Canon and Nikon, you never know when something pops up. If you would like I can connect you with the IDCC (Internet Directory of Camera Collectors) members, to see if someone might have what you want.
Click to expand...


----------



## JamesMason

I got a canon 300 and a ricoh kr10


----------



## diser

Mitica100 said:


> If you would like I can connect you with the IDCC (Internet Directory of Camera Collectors) members, to see if someone might have what you want.


Thanks, but still, I will not be able to afford Canon Hansa or Nikon I  Maybe sometime later, when I become a millionaire :lmao:


----------

